# Was sagt ihr zu meinem PC?



## RazZerrR (14. April 2008)

Betriebssystem:                                          Microsoft Windows XP Professional

Prozessor:                                                  AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.0 GHz

Arbeitsspeicher:                                          1024MB RAM

DirectX-Version:                                          DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)

Grafikkarte:                                                NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT


Also was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## The Holy Paladin (14. April 2008)

Was soll der denn leisten,bitte ?


----------



## RazZerrR (14. April 2008)

Keine Ahnunge die neusten Spiele, aber die kriegt der glaub ich net gebacken.^^ 

Wie kann ich ihn verbessern und wo?


----------



## The Holy Paladin (14. April 2008)

Ich würd nen bischen mehr RAM kaufen und evtl noch nen QuadCore.

Da ich mich bei dem Thema nicht so auskenne kann ich dazu nicht mehr sagen.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## RazZerrR (14. April 2008)

Wieviel würde das Kosten?


----------



## The Holy Paladin (14. April 2008)

Uff du da bin ich momentan total überfragt Preise hab ich da nicht im Kopf,aber vll ja jmd anderes ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## RazZerrR (14. April 2008)

Es meldet sich kein anderer, also wenn jemand weiß wieviel eine gute Aufrüstung kostet dann poste es bitte!!


----------



## BurningShaddow (14. April 2008)

Quad Core etwa 200
Ram so 1GB mehr etwa 40 je nach ddr
Graka kann ich dir die 8800 GTX empgehlen etwa 300 wenn ich mich nicht irre
guck am besten mal bei snogard da bekommst du einige Informationen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zur Info mein System:
CPU: Core to Quad Q6600 (2,4)
Graka: 8600GT (512)
Ram: 2GB
Windows Vista (leider)


----------



## Theroas (14. April 2008)

So langsam nehmen diese "ich poste technische Eckdaten die ich selbst nicht verstehe
und laß mir dann das erzählen, was den 200 Helden vorher auch schon gesagt wurde" t h r e a d s ..

..überhand.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (14. April 2008)

Dein Gefühl trügt nicht.


----------



## RazZerrR (14. April 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> So langsam nehmen diese "ich poste technische Eckdaten die ich selbst nicht verstehe
> und laß mir dann das erzählen, was den 200 Helden vorher auch schon gesagt wurde"..
> 
> ..überhand.
> ...


lol türlich verstehe ich die daten oO


----------



## RazZerrR (14. April 2008)

ann ich mir gleich nen neuen pc holn...weil das kosten ja schon 400-500 Euro


----------



## BurningShaddow (14. April 2008)

Also die leistung die ich habe hat mich 900 Euro gekostet als Komplett PC

Ich würde auf jeden fall einen core to duo CPU holen und eine graka mit 512

die Graka 8600GT kostet 120 Euro im durchschnitt und die ist nicht schlecht

Ich denke auch das du ein neues mainboard brauchst so in allem kommst du dann auf 300 euro+ wegen Ram und so weiter


----------



## Theroas (14. April 2008)

Na dann..

Wie gut oder schnell dein PC ist merkst du ja sicher selbst am besten, beim Spielen zum Beispiel.

Wie gut du einen PC aufrüsten kannst hängt vor allem vom Mainboard ab, welche Prozessoren
es unterstützt und wie gut es mit neuerer Technik zurecht kommt. Um diese Fragen zu beantworten
musst du dich auf der Herstellerseite umsehen.
Am wenigsten Probleme kriegt man, wenn man sich gleich einen neuen PC beim Händler kauft,
der hat dann immerhin Garantie und sollte stimmig zusammengebastelt sein.


Ansonsten gilt das übliche: Mega-Quad-Core-Hyper-CPUs sind schwer angesagt, alles mit "8800"
im Grafikkartennamen ist ordentlich flott und Vista braucht 2 Gig RAM.


----------



## BurningShaddow (14. April 2008)

Kann ich dir nur zustimmern aber wenn man keinen wert auf DX10 legt besser Finger weg von Vista
Spreche aus Erfahrung


----------



## Êranu (15. April 2008)

BurningShaddow schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nur zustimmern aber wenn man keinen wert auf DX10 legt besser Finger weg von Vista
> Spreche aus Erfahrung



was für erfahrungen hast du damit gemacht ? 
OK es giebt zwar für die ein oder andere sache nicht den richtigen oder passenden treiber dennoch läuft zu 90 prozent aller hardware teile ordendlich.

@all 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

warum zum geier empfiehlt mann nen quad ? wegen dem zukunfts sicherheits gelaber ? weil spiele alle die raus komm quads unterstüzen oder was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mann kann durchaus auch vista mit 1 gb ram betreiben allerdings muss mann dann einige abstriche bei der arbeits geschwindigkeit machen das 2 gb sind ausreichend wenn an wow zoggen will und was weiss ich noch im hintergrund laufen hat sollten 2gb+ zur verfügung stehn des gb ram kost heut nimmal mehr als 17 euro mehr


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

naja...fürs normale spielen reicht der rechner ja gerade noch so...doch ein aufstocken würde ich empfehlen...am besten komplett neuen pc :-) gibt schon günstige angebte...


mein sys hat 700 euro gekostet


amd phenom quad core 9800
4gb ddr
geforce 8800gt
win xp prof


----------



## Êranu (15. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> naja...fürs normale spielen reicht der rechner ja gerade noch so...doch ein aufstocken würde ich empfehlen...am besten komplett neuen pc :-) gibt schon günstige angebte...
> mein sys hat 700 euro gekostet
> amd phenom quad core 9800
> 4gb ddr
> ...



*augenreib*
aber sonst gehts noch schon wieder nen quad *ankopffass*

warum wollt ihr alle quads es bringt zu nix spiele kommen erst in was weiss ich wievielen jahren intel und amd labern schon von oktacor prozessoren und ihr glaubt noch alle mann dran das jetzt nen quad kaufen gut is -.- das ist entusasten klasse und nicht ottonormal nen normaler duallcore reicht alle mal wer wirklich jetzt cad oder cinemax oder 3dstudio max macht da is nen quad förderlich aber für spiele momentan eindeutiges nein


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

sag ich das ich das nur zum zocken gebrauche? nein! und warum ich nen quad genommen habe? ganz einfach weils mir gefällt....und ob das erst in ein paar jahren der hit ist..mir egal..ich steh halt auf solche power 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. April 2008)

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum ich gezielt einen schwächeren Prozessor nehmen soll, wenn ich für wenig mehr einen Vierkern Prozessor bekomme, den ich annähernd an die GHz Werte eines Dual-Core kriege und der mir für die Zukunft bessere Dienste leisten wird als ein Single- oder Dualcore. 

Enthusiastenklasse waren vier Kerne vielleicht vor einem Jahr, heutzutage bekommt man die für gutes Geld, ob man nun übertakten will oder nicht.


----------



## Êranu (15. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum ich gezielt einen schwächeren Prozessor nehmen soll, wenn ich für wenig mehr einen Vierkern Prozessor bekomme, den ich annähernd an die GHz Werte eines Dual-Core kriege und der mir für die Zukunft bessere Dienste leisten wird als ein Single- oder Dualcore.
> 
> Enthusiastenklasse waren vier Kerne vielleicht vor einem Jahr, heutzutage bekommt man die für gutes Geld, ob man nun übertakten will oder nicht.



dann erkläre mal bitte schön warum die tread verteilung beim duall core immer noch nicht optimal ist ? (bei spielen) und das soll jetzt sich schlagartig von duall auf quad ändern ? glaub ich nicht 

meiner meinung nach ist das alles nur augen wischerei momentan quad hier quad da du siehst in spielen mit nen guten duall core zu quad core kein unterschied in spielen ! 

die leistung die ein quad hat die wird nicht mal annähernd ausgereizt selbst nicht ein duallcore ! es sei den es sind anwendungen die drauf optimiert sind und dies sind diesmal keine spiele sondern render progs die besser mit 2 weiteren kernen nach oben hin skalieren denke du weist was ich meine ?


----------



## Noxiel (15. April 2008)

Êranu schrieb:


> dann erkläre mal bitte schön warum die tread verteilung beim duall core immer noch nicht optimal ist ? (bei spielen) und das soll jetzt sich schlagartig von duall auf quad ändern ? glaub ich nicht
> 
> meiner meinung nach ist das alles nur augen wischerei momentan quad hier quad da du siehst in spielen mit nen guten duall core zu quad core kein unterschied in spielen !
> 
> die leistung die ein quad hat die wird nicht mal annähernd ausgereizt selbst nicht ein duallcore ! es sei den es sind anwendungen die drauf optimiert sind und dies sind diesmal keine spiele sondern render progs die besser mit 2 weiteren kernen nach oben hin skalieren denke du weist was ich meine ?




Keiner spricht davon das Quadcores die Lösung aller weltlichen Probleme sind. Es geht hier doch lediglich um die Tatsache, dass man für gleiches Geld eine bessere Ausgangslage bekommt. Ich frage dich also, warum sollte ich mir einen Dualcore zulegen, wenn ein Quad die selbe Arbeit vielleicht nicht besser erledigen kann, dafür aber für mögliche Spiele oder Programme mit Blick in die Zukunft besser gerüstet ist? Ich bin kein Typ, der sich jedes zweite Jahr einen neuen Rechenknecht ins Haus holt.

Ich zumindest nutze meinen Rechner nicht nur für's spielen, sondern auch als Multimedia, Video- und Bildbearbeitungsplattform.


----------



## Êranu (16. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Keiner spricht davon das Quadcores die Lösung aller weltlichen Probleme sind. Es geht hier doch lediglich um die Tatsache, dass man für gleiches Geld eine bessere Ausgangslage bekommt. Ich frage dich also, warum sollte ich mir einen Dualcore zulegen, wenn ein Quad die selbe Arbeit vielleicht nicht besser erledigen kann, dafür aber für mögliche Spiele oder Programme mit Blick in die Zukunft besser gerüstet ist? Ich bin kein Typ, der sich jedes zweite Jahr einen neuen Rechenknecht ins Haus holt.
> 
> Ich zumindest nutze meinen Rechner nicht nur für's spielen, sondern auch als Multimedia, Video- und Bildbearbeitungsplattform.




du warst nicht mit drauf angesprochen mit quad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 post nr 8  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in multimedialen platformen da bringt der quad was aber für spiele ist nen quad einfach mal hirnlos und auch in 1 2 jahren wäre nen duallcore immer noch nicht zulangsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (16. April 2008)

Êranu schrieb:


> du warst nicht mit drauf angesprochen mit quad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dualcore werden von Spielen schon sehr gut unterstützt. Natürlich wird ein spiel was 2 Jahre alt ist dafür umgeschrieben. Aber Crysis oder Assasins Creed (gestern geholt, ist einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nutzen beide Kerne. Quadcore kann ich euch auch in 2-3 Wochen sagen wenn die 12MB Version da ist.


----------



## Êranu (16. April 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Dualcore werden von Spielen schon sehr gut unterstützt. Natürlich wird ein spiel was 2 Jahre alt ist dafür umgeschrieben. Aber Crysis oder Assasins Creed (gestern geholt, ist einfach nur geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das meinte im direkten es wird zwar seine zeit brauchen bis die spiele auch quads nutzen aber jetzt gleich auf quad zurüsten wäre aus meiner sicht her nur mit zukunftssicherheit auch schwach da grad mal die code für die duall cores gut gecodet wurde für quads wirds noch mit sicherheit so 2 jahre dauern.

und der cach der prozis ist nicht zu vernachlässigen dennoch ist quadcore nur sehr vorteil haft wenn mann jetzt wirklich echt mehr machen will als nur spielen zum bleistift ftp serverlaufen lassen spielen spielchen spielen film recodieren und noch mp3 s umrecodieren lassen und noch winamp im hintergrundlaufen lassen vieren scan ect dann nutzt der quad was das mann aber durchaus auch mit einem duall machen kann aber nicht muss


----------



## Vreen (16. April 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Betriebssystem:                                          Microsoft Windows XP Professional
> 
> Prozessor:                                                  AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.0 GHz
> 
> ...





für geschenkt ist der okay, aber im grunde kannste damit heute nicht mehr viel anfangen,
mein rechner ist 3 jahre alt und besser als der den du dann hast.
wow kannste spielen, und egoshooter von vor 2 jahren auch noch,
aber neuere grafikintensive titel wie cod4, assasins creed oder crysis kannste vergessen, zumindest in schön.


----------



## Êranu (17. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> für geschenkt ist der okay, aber im grunde kannste damit heute nicht mehr viel anfangen,
> mein rechner ist 3 jahre alt und besser als der den du dann hast.
> wow kannste spielen, und egoshooter von vor 2 jahren auch noch,
> aber neuere grafikintensive titel wie cod4, assasins creed oder crysis kannste vergessen, zumindest in schön.




ich glaub mal doch damit kann mann durchaus noch was anfangen er kann sich nen billiigen duallcore noch holen bei ebay giebts für 20 euro max 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wens gut kommt und die grakka kann er auch austauschen wens pci e ist den kann er durchaus damit noch sehr viel anfangen so schlecht sind die alten nun auch nicht 

ps

kommt aber drauf an obs 939 er ist oder halt der 757 oder wie der sokel hiess weiss jetzt nich genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gOOvER (17. April 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> So langsam nehmen diese "ich poste technische Eckdaten die ich selbst nicht verstehe
> und laß mir dann das erzählen, was den 200 Helden vorher auch schon gesagt wurde" t h r e a d s ..
> 
> ..überhand.
> ...



Vielleicht erbarmt sich Buffed mal und macht ein neues Unterforum ala "PC Bewertung" oder ähnliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Êranu (17. April 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Vielleicht erbarmt sich Buffed mal und macht ein neues Unterforum ala "PC Bewertung" oder ähnliches
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder wie wäre es mit nen allgemeinen kaufberatungs unterforum unteteilt in amd intel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gOOvER (17. April 2008)

Êranu schrieb:


> oder wie wäre es mit nen allgemeinen kaufberatungs unterforum unteteilt in amd intel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wäre auch ne Idee, nur glaube ich das man die Unterteilung von AMD und INTEL nicht braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (17. April 2008)

Êranu schrieb:


> ich glaub mal doch damit kann mann durchaus noch was anfangen er kann sich nen billiigen duallcore noch holen bei ebay giebts für 20 euro max
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




klar, haste schon recht, wenn man das mainboard, den prozessor, die grafikkarte und vielleicht noch den speicher austauscht ist der rechner auf jeden fall super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Êranu (17. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> klar, haste schon recht, wenn man das mainboard, den prozessor, die grafikkarte und vielleicht noch den speicher austauscht ist der rechner auf jeden fall super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn ich davon ausgehen würde das es nen 939er wäre und es pci e hat was eignlich sogut wie jedes 3 jahre alte mainboard schon hate den sollte das kein prob sein den kann mann immer noch gut aufrüsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für sehr sehr wenig schotter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 20-30 euro fürn duallcore beim 939er ne grakka 120-220 euro und den geht das schon so schlecht wie alle immer sagen sind die alten teile nich ma. mann kann durch aus auch noch auf alter platform alle spiele gut spielen mann muss nur wissen wie mann es anstellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

allerdings ist hier die frage wie bezieht er den ram genau so billig wie neuen ram fürs system 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meckermize (17. April 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> So langsam nehmen diese "ich poste technische Eckdaten die ich selbst nicht verstehe
> und laß mir dann das erzählen, was den 200 Helden vorher auch schon gesagt wurde" t h r e a d s ..
> 
> ..überhand.
> ...




xD ROFLMAOPIMP 
Ja da geb ich dir recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Êranu (17. April 2008)

meckermize schrieb:


> xD ROFLMAOPIMP
> Ja da geb ich dir recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 des wegen sag ich ja kaufberatung für intel und amd wäre wesenlich besser als unterforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das sollte mann mal als umfrage mal starten den wäre hier auch mal odnung im forum und nich jeder intel amd tred alles in einem 

btt
mit dem rechnr der hier genant wurde kann man immer noch was anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn nicht sehr viel zurgleichen zeit aber  nach und nach sollte alles schon klappen odenliches frisches windoof drauf das nicht zugemölt ist und den sollten auch die ein oder andere anwendung gleichzeitig laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidinjo (19. April 2008)

Genau mehr Ram. und wenn willst neuen Prozessor.


----------



## Êranu (20. April 2008)

Zidinjo schrieb:


> Genau mehr Ram. und wenn willst neuen Prozessor.



wo bei ich dazu sagen muss mit 1 gb ram kann mann auchnoch gut was anfangen wenns 2x512 mb ram sind den laufen die im duall chanel und das bringt sehr sehr viel bei amd prozis jeden falls mehr als bei intel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krusch (23. April 2008)

AMD IST SH** und die graka kauf dir ne 7600gt für 50 öken

ddr2 ram 1gb für 25 öken

und direkt noch en neues board und intel drup


----------



## Êranu (23. April 2008)

Krusch schrieb:


> AMD IST SH** und die graka kauf dir ne 7600gt für 50 öken
> 
> ddr2 ram 1gb für 25 öken
> 
> und direkt noch en neues board und intel drup



ehm klenner du weist nicht was du hier erzählst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also hör auf mit dem geflamme und schreib ma richtige sachen rin hier


----------

